# Want to know what you think: could she be part Vizsla?



## mamochagirl (4 mo ago)

Recently adopted this pup from the shelter, don’t know much about her history. She’s believed to be just about 2 years. She’s very affectionate, and loves to give hugs. Clearly she’s a mix of many things, but I’m not sure if she gets her red color from maybe Rhodesian ridgeback or vizsla. Would love some feedback!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I wouldn't doubt she has some V in her mix, I think i see some fur butt swirls even. Cute girl , enjoy life together!


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

Her head looks a little Beagle. Got a picture of her standing from the side? I’ve got to know, what’s in the cup?


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Lovely smile, butt swirls, beautiful amber eyes.
Must be some V in there 🥰


----------



## Rambler61 (Aug 28, 2013)

If I remember right, the Ridgebacks have a black nose. This one looks like she has V in her but definitely not pure V.


----------



## Harlowthedaisy (2 mo ago)

Looks like she's mixed with either a pit bull or a boxer.


----------

